# دربنــى كيــف أتخطــى الاحــداث



## غصن زيتون (20 أكتوبر 2009)

علمنى يا رب كيف اصمت امام الجهال ,
فاتحدث معك من  اعماقى .


انت بحبك سيجت حولى بالاشواك ,
واقمت حائطاً فى طريقى
 أغلقت الابواب امامى بالاشرار الذين يتهموننى ظلماً
لارجع اليك واعترف لك بآثامى .


دربنى كيف اتخطى الاحداث والزمن 
اتخطى مضايقات الاشرار واتهامتهم الباطلة 
فلا احاورهم ولا اُبرىء نفسى امامهم 
اتخطى طبيعة الفساد فأحيا الحياة الجديدة المقامة 
اغلب كل شهوة وأثب حتى على احتياجات الجسد 
اتخطى الزمن والزمنيات فاعاين السماء وربها 
روحك القدوس هو وحدة يحملنى كما بجناحى حمامة 
يرفعنى فاطير ولا اتمرغ فى حماة الخطية 
نعمتك هى سندى .​
فدربنى كيف اتخطى الاحداث ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## غصن زيتون (21 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




أسعدنى مرورك الجميل اخى 

الرب يحفظ حياتك فى سلام ومحبة​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

صــــلآه رأأأئعة
كتير
الرب يبارككِ ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اميـــــن 
ميررررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*روحك القدوس هو وحدة يحملنى كما بجناحى حمامة
يرفعنى فاطير ولا اتمرغ فى حماة الخطية
نعمتك هى سندى .*


شكرا للصلاه العميقه جدا والراائعه​


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أخطأت ياربي اليك بالقول والفعل والشر مابين يديك صنعت فاصفح لي
            قلبا نقيا طاهرا اخلقه يامولاي وروح عدل طاهرا جدد في أحشائي
                         أمح الخطأ عني  أرحمني برحمتك يا خالقي 

             صلآة رائعـــــــــــــة ، الرب يباركك يا غصن زيتون


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 أكتوبر 2009)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> صــــلآه رأأأئعة
> كتير
> الرب يبارككِ ​





ميررررررسى لمرورك 

بنت العذراء

ربنا يباركك ويهبك من حكمتة كيفية تخطى 

كل ما لا يليق​


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





ربنا يباركك يا كوك 

ويهبك المحبة والسلام

وميررررسى لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *.*
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاه العميقه جدا والراائعه​




اشكر مرورك الرائع 

استاذى 

النهيسى 

الرب يُعطى لنفسك سلام ومحبة​


----------



## غصن زيتون (23 أكتوبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> أخطأت ياربي اليك بالقول والفعل والشر مابين يديك صنعت فاصفح لي
> قلبا نقيا طاهرا اخلقه يامولاي وروح عدل طاهرا جدد في أحشائي
> أمح الخطأ عني  أرحمني برحمتك يا خالقي
> 
> صلآة رائعـــــــــــــة ، الرب يباركك يا غصن زيتون




آمين 

اسعدنى مرورك اختى جوجو

الرب يحفظ حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بركة الصلاة تكون معانا ومعك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بركة الصلاة تكون معانا ومعك اخي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




امـــين اخى كليمــو

ميررررسى لمرورك

ربنا يُبارك حياتك​


----------



## fight the devil (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اميــــــــــــــن


----------



## غصن زيتون (31 أكتوبر 2009)

salman shamoon قال:


> اميــــــــــــــن


 



​


----------

